# 11 FOTDs -  Picture Heavy



## CellyCell (Dec 13, 2010)

Haven't posted in a long awhile - here goes, dunno if some are re-post.
  	And thanks for looking.


  	Copper
  	MAC Copper (lid/lower lash line), Brown Script (crease), Embark (deepen crease), Going Bananas (inner corner), Dazzlelight (highlight), Tete-a-Tint (above crease blended), Prestige Liquid Liner, Ardell Lashes, Benefit High Brow (water line), L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara, ELF Eyebrow Kit











  	Makeup Contest: Monochromatic
*FACE -* NARS Cadiz Matte Foundation, MAC Dollymix Blush
*EYES - *MAC Perky p/p, Coastal Scents Colleen's Dream p/m (lid), MAC Yogurt (lower lashline/inner eye corner), Sushi Flower (the lined crease/lower lash), Girlie (highlight) NYX Pink l/l (eyebrows), Ardell Lashes, L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara, Prestige Liquid Liner, Benefit High Brow (waterline)
*LIPS -* Real Colors Petal to the Metal (outer lip line), NYX Pink (mid lip gradient), Flirt! Gloss (inner lip)










  	Bitter
*Face -* NARS Foundation, MAC Sunbasque Blush
*Eyes -* MAC Bitter (lid), Tete-A-Tint (crease), Deep Blue Green p/m (outer v/crease), Lime Glitter (lower lash), Ardell Lashes, Prestige Liquid Liner, L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara
*Lips - *Wet N Wild Matte l/s, Revlon l/g










  	Bananas
*Face: *NARS Foundation
*Eyes:* MAC Going Bananas (lid), Dazzlelight (highlight), Brownscript (crease), Embark (Deepen Crease), Bronze (lower lash line) Wet N' Wild Black (outer v to darken crease), Prestige Liquid Liner, L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara
*Lips:* No Clue...










  	Verde
*Face -* L'Oreal True Match Foundation
*Eyes -* MAC Juxt (mid-lid and inner tear duct & lower lash line), Gorgeous Gold (inner tear duct), Humid (mid-lid blended into the crease & lower lash), Juiced (highlight), Wet N' Wild Black shadow (deepen crease), MAC Blacktrack Fluideline, Ardell Lashes
*Lips -* MAC Bare Slimshine, Revlon Peach Gloss










  	Naked
*Face* - L'Oreal True Match Foundation W7
*Eyes *- MAC Vanilla p/m (lid), Browns from Urban Decay NAKED Palette, Prussian (lower lid), Carbon (outer v & on top of Prussian), Aqua (inner tear duct), Blacktrack Fluideline, Ardell Lashes
*Lips *- MAC Hollywood Night









  	Feather
*Eyes -* MAC Indianwood p/p (base), Mylar (highlight), Tete-a-Tint (crease), Goldmine (lid), Bronze (crease blended), Embark (outer v), Reflect Teal Glitter (inner corner), Blacktrack f/l, Ardell Lashes, Wet N' Wild Brow Pencil. 
*Lips -* MAC Bare Slimshine, NYX Real Nude l/g. 









  	Brown
*Eyes [All MAC unless otherwise stated]* - Shroom (highlight), Tete-A-Tint (crease), Brown Script (crease), Arena (lid), Embark (outer v, lower lid), Bronze (blended crease, lower lid), Carbon (outer v),  Essense Liquid Liner, L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara, Wet N' Wild Brow Pencil​ *Lips - *totally forgot, sorry.​ 

 

 ​ Tete-A-Tint​ *Eyes* - MAC Tete-a-Tint (lid), Nanogold (highlight), Embark (crease, lower lid), Nylon (inner eye), Burgundy Shade forgot brand (crease), Wet N' Wild Brown Pencil, L'Oreal Telescopic
*Lips* - NYX Real Nude l/g​ 

 

 ​ Gold​ *Eyes - *MAC Paint Indianwood (base), Goldmine (lid), Brown Script (crease), Embark (outer v), Carbon (outer v), Vanilla p/m (highlight), Nylon (inner corner), Gorgeous Gold (lower lid), L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara
*Lips -* NYX Thalia, MAC Bare Necessity Dazzleglass​ 

 Mood Ring​ *Eyes *[all MAC] - Vanilla p/m (lid and highlight), Brown Script (crease), Embark (outer-v), Carbon (outer-v and lower lashes), Motif (between crease and highlight), Mood Ring (lower lash), Vellum (inner corner), Black Track Fluidline, L'Oreal Telescopic
*Lips* - NYX Real Nude l/g​


----------



## MACterliastic (Dec 13, 2010)

All I can say is woah.. these are all amazing!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love your makeup!


----------



## peachsuns (Dec 13, 2010)

I love all the looks, especially the last two! Gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## vipervixen (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looks!


----------



## shootout (Dec 14, 2010)

so gorgeous..great job


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful work! Girl, you are absolutely stunning!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2010)

Great FOTDs! You do great work.


----------



## summerlove (Dec 14, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## heidik (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are all amazing...
  	you have a beautiful smile!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 17, 2010)

MACterliastic said:


> All I can say is woah.. these are all amazing!


	agreed!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 22, 2010)

i LOVE the feather look


----------



## jellypie (Dec 25, 2010)

supperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 25, 2010)

these are all pretty ! wow !!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovin' all of them!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Dec 30, 2010)

i looove all of them! especially "feather!"


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 30, 2010)

Love them all, but "feather" is my favorite


----------



## ginlovesmac (Jan 3, 2011)

I love them all!!!


----------



## mystery (Jan 4, 2011)

I love all of them!
  	amazing work


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Jan 5, 2011)

your looks are stunning, you have such beautiful skin!


----------

